# Water pooling in front of trunk seal?



## CruzeRSTN (Jan 4, 2018)

So it poured rain today and I opened my trunk after work to put my stuff in and there’s a massive pool of water in that little crevice between the seal and latch hook. Not the first time I’ve had this but it also soaks the carpet on the trunk lid when the trunk is shut, will be going to the dealer in town but they aren’t the best so wondering if anyone else has come across this and potential fixes? It’s a 2018 Premier RS Sedan


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Compartment Tub Filled With Water-Chevy Cruze 2017


Hello, Last Thursday 9/19/2019 we had a big storm come through down here in Texas. It rained non-stop constantly that whole week of. Well by Saturday the sun was shine and everything was great. I went to get into my car and the car wouldn't start. When I went to open the trunk to check the...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

